# como conectar dispositivo bluetooth a bocinas??



## Creetools (Ago 30, 2009)

bueno viendo algunos temas por aqui me quede con la duda de como puedo crear unas bocinas que recivan la señal via bluetooth (hacerla sno comprarlas) y que la señal sea mandada por un dispositio bluetooth conectado a un rca(que este conectado a una salida de rca de un amplificador)

el modelo seria

salida RCA-DispositivoBT(emisor)-DispositivoBT(receptor)-bocinas

no se si necesite de algun dispositivo que conviarta la señal del bluetooth para que suene la musica en las bocinas.

por favor ayuden o diganme una forma de mandar una señal via bluetooth a las bocinas

si alguno ya a lidiado con esto digamelo.

gracias


----------



## higuita (Ago 30, 2009)

amigo algun dia vi algo como eso tienes que comprar un modulo integrado blue tooth pero no recuerdo el link la buena información se encuentra en ingles, consulta rod eliott sound products a ver si por ahi es una pagina excelente.escribe si encuentras algo


----------



## angelo123 (Ago 30, 2009)

me gusta la idea, pero no se nada.
se que viene bluetooth por via usb($40), capaz te serviria, busca en google que hay programas para manejar la pc por via bluetooth, osea por un celular.
Saludos


----------



## Creetools (Sep 1, 2009)

muchas gracias vere si hayo algo, esque me e topado con muchos problemas por que no me habia topado con bluetooth de esa forma ajaj, si envuentor algo desd luego que lo pondre aqui.


----------

